# Should I get her?



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey y'all, I'm looking into getting a new doe, and I saw this doe, on creek wood boer goats, for sale for $900. What do y'all think about her?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

She looks like she has been Photoshop and made her even longer. She is wide,long that goes all away to her head.She is big in the barrel and she has a big butt. Before you buy her though, I would look to be sure she is that long


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definilty yes, yes, yes.

She is overall really nice in conformation and supier in pedigree.

Price is right good for her.

How is her bite,pigment, teats?
Also I would get a pic of her front and rear.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Impressive pedigree.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pictures can be tricky with length, she does look too long, sometimes when pics are displayed on websites and in different formats ect for screen size adjustment, will look different on different screens. The best way is to look at her in person if possible.

I looked up their website and all the the pics of their goats are extra long. We know better, they are not that long, especially if they have straight beautiful toplines.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I second the Photoshop comment. Take a close look at the ground directly below her belly and you will see some duplicated grass stems. In addition, the trees directly above the same area look weird, like they have been smudged with a blurring tool.
Personally, that raises such a huge red flag for me that it makes me leery of the entire situation, but the final decision is up to you. By all means, see her in person before you decide.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Hmmmmm... I see what y'all mean. They are only about 3 hours from me, so I would go see her before I got her...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You could also ask for a natural picture......some where she's just out in the pasture. I know I would be ticked if I drove 3 hours and the goat didn't really look like the picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with everyone on the photoshopping. The goat looks heavily altered. I personally wouldn't purchase from a breeder who photoshops conformation. That is just unethical and a misrepresentation of the goat.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree with KW Farms. Anyone who is dishonest enough to photoshop the pictures of their goats clearly does not deserve my business....sometimes its best to buy from the "smaller" breeders. If you get my meaning. She might be a nice goat, but you can find just as nice and for cheaper from much nicer people.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hmmm. I don't want to say outright that this picture is photoshopped (for me that is a grave accusation), as sometimes pictures come out distorted when being from translated from one electronic mode to another--you see it sometimes. But there is a vertical section in which the gravel, ground, her coat, seem to repeat, where she happens to be particularly tubular. If it turns out that this is indeed a photoshop and not an unfortunate fluke of gravel, grass, and coat growth, I would leave that doe and those vendors alone...especially when big bucks like these are involved (big bucks for me, at least).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You know kw does have a point.....it is a form of being dishonest. I would still ask for a more natural picture....she may really look like that but a pasture picture would let you know. As it is I really dislike set up pictures. I would much rather see a picture of them running around doing their thing. (Which toth that one thing I love about your pictures  )


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, they do have her listed as being "super long" 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

nannysrus said:


> Well, they do have her listed as being "super long"
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


She could be long, but never in any of the goats shows that I have been to including the NALE show in KY, I have never seen a goat that long before. They champion of the NALE, she is not that long. They could be longer then normal, for a few does are "weirder"then the rest of the beed. I agree with the pasture picture.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If she is close to you, it doesn't hurt to go look. She is five years old now. That picture is from when she was a baby. It does looked stretched. This is her third owner. ABGA website has only one registered baby from her. Prices are often negotiable.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Pictures can be tricky with length, she does look too long, sometimes when pics are displayed on websites and in different formats ect for screen size adjustment, will look different on different screens. The best way is to look at her in person if possible.
> 
> I looked up their website and all the the pics of their goats are extra long. We know better, they are not that long, especially if they have straight beautiful toplines.


^^^^agreed, sometimes the screen stretches them out.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> She could be long, but never in any of the goats shows that I have been to including the NALE show in KY, I have never seen a goat that long before. They champion of the NALE, she is not that long. They could be longer then normal, for a few does are "weirder"then the rest of the beed. I agree with the pasture picture.


I was being sarcastic because of the fact that they listed her as "super long" and in the picture she looks like she has been sort of stretched.

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I suspect electronic distortion more than photoshopping. It's a low-quality, pixelated photo anyway. I'd ask for some better pictures, perhaps emailed to you in case it's something they're doing when they post photos online (whatever design software they're using might be stretching photos to fit a space). If they're photoshopping them, they're not very good at it and a higher-quality photo should reveal that pretty quickly. Then you'll know whether a 3 hour trip to see her would be worth it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree. Ask for an updated pic. If she's 5 years old now...this is an OLD pic. 3 hours is a long ways to drive if you're not even sure what you're going to look at.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

ariella42 said:


> I suspect electronic distortion more than photoshopping. It's a low-quality, pixelated photo anyway. I'd ask for some better pictures, perhaps emailed to you in case it's something they're doing when they post photos online (whatever design software they're using might be stretching photos to fit a space). If they're photoshopping them, they're not very good at it and a higher-quality photo should reveal that pretty quickly. Then you'll know whether a 3 hour trip to see her would be worth it.












See the strange blurring all around the doe. The lack of shadow. The lack of collar or handler. I also don't like that her front legs are slightly standing up higher than the back and that they put an angle on the photo to give a more level appearance. There's no doubt that the photo has been photoshopped heavily. It's just a pet peeve of mine. Minor photoshopping, such as cleaning up something in the background, is one thing, but to change the animal's conformation is quite another. I hope that's not what's going on here, but it does look like it to me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For whatever reason, Kylee, when you posted the picture, she looks half as long as she did on the website, making the length look normal :scratch: So perhaps just some distortion going on there. 
I agree on the shadow, it is missing. 
90% of the time people and collars are photoshopped out of the picture with the boers. She might have also just been dropped in another background, thus the no shadow. If you look closely at her wither and neck area, you will see some slight "dips" into her body like somebody with a shaky hand was cutting away some roughness in photoshop. There also seems like a little blunder with the blending and blurring tool on her chest floor an underbelly. 
The neck/jaw junction skin is also not pulled up at all for being set up with her head that high... And the appearance of no back hooves pretty much.
Also I don't know about anybody else, but her left front leg looks bigger than the right, with real perspectives, it should not, if anything it should look smaller being at a further distance. But the leg and the hoof size is just off....

Definitely ask for a new picture.... or a few.
Most my does have been bought site unseen, but they were mostly from people I know well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Taking out background stuff and people are OK to do. I take out the neighbors junk cause it looks bad, LOL

All I can say, it is best to go look at her in person, if you are super interested.
But yes, ask for updated pics first and if she looks good, then go from there.
Being older though from those pics, she may look totally different, the breeder should by rights be showing updated pics, if they are selling her.
Not what she once was only.

Having 1 registered kid is a bit unnerving though. She could of had unregistered kids as well, which might point to, she may have a issue of not producing good or produces flaws, so that is a red flag there. She looks really good in the pic but, hmm.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I find the 1 registered kid at 5 years old to be more worrisome than anything. Photo shopping happens, good or not and you have to learn to look at the goat in person for what it is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think I'm going to get her.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She loos Luke a limousine lol


----------

